

Animated gif generator for 'loading' indicators - gruseom
http://www.ajaxload.info/

======
ivank
<http://www.loadinfo.net/>

~~~
s3graham
Wow, I could stare at that for minutes. Something's going to happen soon, I
swear.

------
cellis
look, crap like this belongs on digg.

~~~
gruseom
Yikes, that surprises me. Here's why I think it belongs here: it's a simple
web page that does one thing well and solves a problem that at least some of
us have. I'm talking about programmers who make web apps and aren't good at
graphics. Okay, that at least one of us has. :)

~~~
cellis
Perhaps my comment was a little harsh. I just don't want news.y to devolve
into the type of neato-esque conglomeration that digg is. (I saw this on digg
like 2 years ago). Thats all.

------
collision
The most impressive bit is their dropdown with all the moving animations.

~~~
utnick
i thought the popup color picker was pretty cool too

------
lsb
gmail caches everything like crazy. when the page loads, just start caching
everything that the user might want to click on, and you can avoid the web 2.0
version of dancing frogs.

~~~
gruseom
Not sure I follow. Could you explain in more detail?

